# Lost GoPro / Winter Park



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

Hahahaha


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry dude just found out mine was gone when I went back and looked through the rafting gear both my wife and I thought each other put it in the tuperware


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Put a "reward.txt" file in the root directory on your SD card.



reward.txt said:


> Reward if found:
> Name
> Street Address
> Cell #
> ...


I know, it doesn't help this time, but might help someone else...or your next GoPro.

Blood type and birth year could be useful to someone finding your body...or could be used as a security question to identify that it's positively yours.


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

Have you checked with WP Resort Lost & Found? I have heard they average finding one of these a week. Try calling (970) 726-5514 and ask for Lost & Found. You've got a good description = can't hurt  I hope you find it!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Better hurry. When I was working there after 2 weeks they purged most of the goods from lost and found.


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

Be sure to register the loss with WP. Many things get found under lifts when the snow melts away.


----------

